# Help finding a story please



## Champ (May 24, 2013)

Ive been looking for this story about 3 women. 1 of them is thin and the other two are fat. The thin one gets on the other plump womens case and convinces them to try her lifestyle for a couple of weeks. they do and they dont like it. 
Later the 2 fat girls convince the thin one to try their lifestyle. The thin girl ends up getting fatter then the other 2 and really embraces the life after awhile. much to the dismay of her boyfriend whom was away. The 2 fat girls end up feeling guilty for making her fat but its too late.
Any ideas? I know sometimes stories get lost in time. Ive looked pretty much everywhere. Figured this would be my best bet to locate it. Thank you.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (May 25, 2013)

I think it's Joining The Club by Matt L.


----------



## Blackbean (May 26, 2013)

Melissa_cutebabe said:


> I think it's Joining The Club by Matt L.


It doesn't seem to fit the description:
http://thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=691


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (May 26, 2013)

Try this one http://thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=732


----------



## Champ (May 27, 2013)

Yup thats it! Thank you! that is amazing. You made my day!


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (May 29, 2013)

Cool! Glad to help.


----------

